# Oh Lord! Not this question again!



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry gang! I am looking high and low for a route sheet from Marina Del rey to san Diego.
I'm failing miserably! Can anyone help me out? Where can I find this information? 
Thanks


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

The shortest distance between two points ...

Ok, really, I've started in Santa Ana and ridden to San Diego, but never started from the Marina. I can give you that much of the route if you want, and if I can find it.

You could go around Palos Verdes to San Pedro, but from that point I wouldn't know the best way to San Diego.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Here's a link to the one I put together for a group ride a few months back. Starts in Universal City, but passes through MDR.

http://www.bikeforums.net/showpost.php?p=3943075&postcount=97

We improvised a little along the way to avoid some traffic, but the route works.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

here is a route from universal city to san diego that magicant created and rode earlier this year.

(edit: beat me to it)


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

That was a great ride Joel (magicant) and thanks again for taking care of the train fare back to L.A. for us! I would love to do that ride again one of these days.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks much.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Awesome. Thanks for the route. I plan on doing the Amtrak Century (Irvine - SD) in Sept and would like to try a shorter pre ride a few weeks before.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Note that the route goes down via the I5 between San Onofre and Oceanside. We did that because we were on a tight timetable to get to SD before the last train back to LA. But you will probably be more comfortable riding through Camp Pendleton. 

Basically on the route sheet, where it says mile 106.7, you take a left instead of a right and go to the base entrance. You need ID to get in. The route inside is well marked and when you exit the base, you'll keep going on Vandergrift, which intersects with Harbor in Oceanside and puts you back on the route (albeit with a few extra miles a few more rollies).


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

This site was a great resource when I did my first rides down to SD from LA.

They have more detail about some routes in San Diego county (including Pendleton).

http://www.efgh.com/bike/routes.htm


----------

